
Real world fuel consumption is getting worse [Automotive] - zopin
http://www.topgear.com/car-news/insider/real-world-fuel-consumption-getting-worse
======
sprjgpl
The only commonality with every manufacturer gaming the test.. is the test.
Huh.

~~~
zopin
Yeah, whatever.

